
Monoprice Recalls Ethernet Cables Due to Fire Hazard - Lammy
https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2020/monoprice-recalls-ethernet-cables-due-to-fire-hazard
======
Lammy
I got an email about this from Amazon. Guess whose entire home is wired with
this stuff :(

